

The Biggest Social Graphs - shayan
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/11/the-biggest-soc.html

======
shayan
This is interesting. I personally think, my phone book and email's address
book, (some people might want to add their IM here too), show my most accurate
and complete social graph in the world, and no FB, or combination of any other
sites for that matter would do justice

